# Canon Rumors in Ecuador



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8907"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8907" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8907"></a></div>
<strong>Should be fun!

</strong>I am currently sitting in Atlanta on a stopover before heading to Quito, Ecuador tonight. I flew in from Dublin and I’m enjoying t he R&R. Quite tired already.</p>
<p>I have posted a journal/article about the trip that I hope some of you find interesting. I’ll obviously be posting photographs as internet access allows. I’ll also be reviewing a couple of products from Singh-Ray Filters and Gura Gear.</p>
<p>Pardon any grammatical or spelling errors, I can’t proof read well when I’m tired.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/tech-articles/ecuador-2012/">Read the article</a></strong> <em>(I will attempt to update it daily and it’ll be at the top of the site)</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT @prettylink:  [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/]http://www.canonrumors.com/[/url] (via @prettylink)" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http://www.canonrumors.com/" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## xROELOFx (Feb 15, 2012)

enjoy your trip! don't forget to post some images when you're back


----------



## setrio (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm from Ecuador  Id recommend you visit the Galapagos Islands and the Amazonia


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Feb 15, 2012)

hmm...this weekend a van full of Nikon equipment was stolen in Dublin. Coincidence much? 8)
http://nikonrumors.com/2012/02/15/nikon-nps-roadshow-gear-stolen-worth-100k-including-d4-d800.aspx/


----------



## tt (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing what Singh-Ray products your testing - have been reading up on the VariND 82mm, and pondering it's relative merits. Shooting wide open in the sun has some merits - with powerful enough strobe you can get some great shots.


----------



## burk (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds awesome! I am heading to Ecuador in two weeks! Ill be in the Ayampe area primarily for surfing (and photo/video). If you head through that area and need lodging, check out Bungalows La Buena Vida Ayampe. A buddy of ours named Keith Keller owns and runs the place and its pretty amazing! Have fun!

-burk


----------



## macfly (Feb 16, 2012)

Not sure if you're a diver, but the Galapagos is so close if you're in Quito, and my weeks there are some of my best ever. It is an absolute photographers paradise, above and below the surface, so if you get the chance try and pop over there while you're in the area.


----------



## Aardvark705 (Feb 16, 2012)

I spent 3 days at San Jorge De Tandayapa Hummingbird Sanctuary (Cloud Forest) last summer. It was great for hummingbirds photos. Wish I had taken the 500mm, but managed to get a few good shots with the 100-400 with extender. I am curious to know where you packed the wimberly head and tripod as I had no room for either in the Kiboko 30L.


----------



## pedro (Feb 16, 2012)

burk said:


> Sounds awesome! I am heading to Ecuador in two weeks! Ill be in the Ayampe area primarily for surfing (and photo/video). If you head through that area and need lodging, check out Bungalows La Buena Vida Ayampe. A buddy of ours named Keith Keller owns and runs the place and its pretty amazing! Have fun!
> 
> -burk



HI CR guy! *Ayampe* is a pintoresque place indeed. There are two dominant rocks in front of it. It is about 5 to 10 miles south of Puerto López following the E1. Ecuador's Pacific Highway One 8) Further downsouth there is a cementery (yes,,,) near the beach, looks dramatic at sunset...but the rocks of Ayampe look much more dramatic, though. 

From Puerto López there's a possibility to do a day trip to *"La Isla de la Plata"* about 40 miles out in the Pacific Ocean. And don't miss *Reservación Ecologica Machalilla * (Machalilla National Reservation) just 15 Min. north of Pto. López.

If you are further up the coast check out *Manta* 8) (I've lived and worked there), *Bahia de Caráquez * with its romantic hotel: Hotel Herradura (horse-shoe) right by the ocean. Coming from Quito you could descend down the via Sto. Domingo to *Sto. Domingo de los Colorados * (that's the place where the indigenous do their hairpainting) and from there on to *Esmeraldas* (afroecuadorian population and marimaba vibes) and relax at *Atacames'* Arco Iris Hotel

*Montecristi* near Manta is the original site where they are manufactoring the Montecristi fino (the other place is *Cuenca* in the central Sierra) , the hat which the French mistakingly named the "panama hat".

In the highlands I would drive up north along the Panamericana Norte as far as Carchi, border to Colombia. You get through *Cayambe * ( I've lived and worked there) *Otavalo* (big poncho market) and then farther north through Ibarra and *El Valle del Chota * (tropical andine enclave) and after up to the high plains of El Carchi: *Reservación El Angel * with these rare plants (thousands of them)
see link
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/2587841238321dd1bc0bo.jpg/

Well that's plenty for now.

Enjoy your trip

Cheers y hasta pronto

Peter from Switzerland


----------



## pedro (Feb 16, 2012)

setrio said:


> I'm from Ecuador  Id recommend you visit the Galapagos Islands and the Amazonia



Hi Setrio, como estás? Where do you live in Ecuador? Yo vivia en Cayambe y en Manta por un total de seis años (I've lived in CAyambe and Manta for six years).

Saludos from Switzerland

Pedro


----------



## vlim (Feb 16, 2012)

Enjoy your trip



> Cloud Forest


 One of the toughest place in my opinion to take great pictures


----------



## Renato (Feb 16, 2012)

I live in Ecuador and read this forum almost daily. I am an avid photographer, birder and Canon owner. Also I own a beautiful lodge near Quito inside the Pululahua Volcano caldera. This is a beautiful, quiet, magical, and safe place to visit only 1.5 hour away from Quito. If you have time I would like to invite you to see this magical volcano at no cost. Let me know if you have time.
All the best,
Renato
www.pululahuahostal.com


----------



## setrio (Feb 16, 2012)

pedro said:


> setrio said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from Ecuador  Id recommend you visit the Galapagos Islands and the Amazonia
> ...



I used to live in Quito, but now I live in Belgium. I miss Ecuador, I just got into photography recently and I wish I was there to take pictures. I have visited Cayambe(love "el queso de hoja" y biscochos) many times, including going up the mountain up to the "refugio"


----------



## vlim (Feb 16, 2012)

If you wanna see terrific wildlife pictures taken in the Ands in Ecuador, take a look a this report (in french) from closed friends of mine, awesome 

http://www.nundafoto.net/forum/topic/1616-equateur-continental-angel-paz-maria-et-les-toucanets

of course every photos has been taken with Canon gear


----------



## vlim (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi,

i hope you enjoy your trip ! Just a question : did you think about bringing a 300 f/2.8 L IS (or IS II) over (or with) the 500 f/4 L IS ? Cloud forests and neotropical forests are tough places and this lens is great in such low light atmospheres...


----------



## vlim (Mar 5, 2012)

So i guess we won't have any more photos and report from your birding trip in Ecuador, too bad :-[

But the actuality is rich


----------

